# Calico Park Camping, nr Tavira, Algarve



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, has anyone any views on this site. The website is very sparse. We are planning to go there in January.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It is mostly static mobile homes. There appears to be plenty of Brits on site. The site has its own Cafe/Bar/Restaurant.

We have never stayed there but have visited a couple we met who live on site. 

It is quite isolated as I remember. Any particular reason why you want to stay here? There's plenty of choice on the Algarve.

JohnW


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Whizzo
We've been in the Algarve for 8 weeks so far, Alvor, Armcao De Pero, Olhao, Fuzeta - as you can see moving up the coast.

We are looking for a nice site to stay, walking, cycling and the possibility of eating out, any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We've used this one, good, very cheap, 5 mins walk to supermarket, 10 to centre of Tavira:

Parque de Campismo da PSP

N 37 8 11 W 7 38 24

It's now about €10 a night, but less for stays of a month or more.

It's open all year except 15June-15September, when only the Police (who own it) can use it.

As you'd expect, it's a very safe and secure site!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We are currently at Moncarapacho. A very quiet site. Very very quiet at the moment with only us and our friends on here! It has a good open vista, perfect for winter and is our personal favourite to see out the darkest two months of the winter.

The one Easyriders suggest is very handy for Tavira. There is also one a few kms further on at Cabanas/Conceicao which is handy for cycling and walking. There are also the Aires at Manta Rota, Castro Marim and VRS Antonio with some wildcamping spots inbetween.

JohnW


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Easyrider,
We don't use satniv, could you give me directns please to the site near Tavira. 

Thanks


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi 

The site at Cabanas is very good and gives reductions for longer stays. I have all the details on my site below with a map.

Hope this helps 

Christine


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

What a marvellous site you've created Christine, gives me all the information I need and lots of lovely pictures.

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Wow Christine...that's an amazing site.
Thanks so much for sharing it .


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Friant said:


> Hi, has anyone any views on this site. The website is very sparse. We are planning to go there in January.[/quote
> 
> If you are in Guia/Albufeira area visit Pedro and Sandra at Albufeira Motorhome Park (details in campsite reviews).
> Wonderful true Portuguese welcome. Please see my posts. They really looked after me when my husband took ill.
> ...


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Friant said:


> Hi Easyrider,
> We don't use satniv, could you give me directns please to the site near Tavira.
> 
> Thanks


Take the 125 to Tavira, first left at the roundabout with a big sail sculpture, keep on this road (the ring road) for 3-4 kms, then there's a roundabout, take the first exit into what looks like a suburban street. We think the campsite is signposted there. If you come to a roundabout with a Mini Pricio on your left and a shopping centre on your right, you've come one roundabout too far out of Tavira.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/parque-de-campismo-da-psp-120047/

Although this site is still shown on the ACSI website, it no longer deals with ACSI, so don't try to contact them through the website.

If all else fails, and you're still lost, you could always ask a policeman!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We too have used the police site at Tavira. Quite nice, wi fi only available in the wash house and at reception but the showers are a little ropey.

DJM


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

*Calico Camping nr Tavira*

We are currently on the Rio Formosa site at Tavira, and I must say it seems a little gem at the moment!
WiFi available on the whole site. Not too full. Bar/ resto/shop. Friendly helpful staff. Spotless loos!
270 euros for a month including electricity AND my 2 dogs!
Great cycling on the Algarve cycle path.


----------



## MagicWriter2015 (May 2, 2015)

Hi, just read your comment about a park home site in Calico and you said it is owned by the police? Yet it is being advertised as a relocation site for Brits to live on full time as I understand it. Can you confirm what is correct. Thanks.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You're getting confused, they are two different sites.
The police owned site is at Tavira and very pleasant with re-furbished shower / toilet facilities now
Can't help with the Calico one though.


----------

